# Need advice on choosing wood rim for 1901 Rambler shaft drive



## Wildeman (Jan 12, 2020)

My Rambler originally had glue on tires. It seems they would be a pain in the butt. How taboo would be to replace them with wooden clinchers by Ghisallo in Italy. I plan to actually ride the bike and not put it on a wall. Other parts will not be original either as I do not have the original handlebars and stem or the original pedals. I live in a very hilly area and want to add a spoon brake so that would not be original either. I have been told I could learn to shift my weight forward and skid the rear wheel but that seems like you would develop flat spots on your tire. It appears that there is a large data base of talent here so any help and advice would be greatly appreciated.
Roderick


----------



## ccmerz (Jan 12, 2020)

I would highly recommend Stutzman Wheel Works (Amish) built wood rims with metal inserts made in Ohio. 1-330-897-1391. An example shown here with clincher tire. As original as you will get!


----------



## Wildeman (Jan 12, 2020)

Thnak you very much for the recommendation! What brand is that tire? The tread pattern is quite interesting.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Jan 12, 2020)

Have any pictures?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 12, 2020)

Stutzman pair of rims are around $350.00 delivered. Ghisallo pair is around $450.00 delivered. The Ghisallo rims are lighter and stronger. They also come with a very professional finish.
Stutzman with aluminum lining







Ghisallo with carbon fiber lamination


----------



## ccmerz (Jan 13, 2020)

Wildeman said:


> Thnak you very much for the recommendation! What brand is that tire? The tread pattern is quite interesting.




The tire is marked:  BRITISH PREMIER  (made in Canada) 28 x 1 1/2   Too bad I only have one tire. The tread pattern is close to the common US made tubeless tire GIANT CHAIN TREAD


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 16, 2020)

ccmerz said:


> The tire is marked:  BRITISH PREMIER  (made in Canada) 28 x 1 1/2   Too bad I only have one tire. The tread pattern is close to the common US made tubeless tire GIANT CHAIN TREAD



United States, Giant Chain Tread also produced tires that were clinchers, the Giant #79 for example.


----------

